# Laurens, SC comp



## Finney (Oct 6, 2008)

Jack Waiboer and Common Interest take Grand!!!  Lets hear it for Jack W. and "Big GQ" (and Bob!, but Bob doesn't post here)
(and usually me... but I wasn't there  )

Squealin on the Square 
Laurens, SC
10/03/2008 - 10/04/2008


Grand Champion: Common Interest
Reserve Champion: Butts and Breastts

Overall:
1 Common Interest
2 Butts and Breastts
3 Big Mo from Aho
4 Bare Bonz BBQ
5 Divine Smoke
6 Blue Sky BBQ
7 Your Butt's On Fire
8 Smoke This
9 Neckbones
10 Brittons BBQ
11 Po Boys
12 Mountain Magic Country B
13 Pickin' Porkers
14 On The Spot BBQ
15 Harmony in the Pit Cooks
16 Stoke and Smoke
17 Triple J BBQ
18 Bite Me BBQ
19 B4BBQ
20 Nard's Backyard BBQ
21 Grillin and Chillin
22 Big Herbs Smokin BBQ
23 Bar-T-Ranch Grill Team
24 Smokn' in the Pits
25 Short Bus Smokers
26 CD's BBQ & More
27 Backyard Smokers



Chicken:
1 Mountain Magic Country B
2 Butts and Breastts
3 Common Interest
4 Bare Bonz BBQ
5 Brittons BBQ
6 Harmony in the Pit Cooks
7 Smoke This
8 Triple J BBQ
9 On The Spot BBQ
10 Blue Sky BBQ
11 Neckbones
12 Big Mo from Aho
13 Bar-T-Ranch Grill Team
14 Stoke and Smoke
15 Your Butt's On Fire
16 Pickin' Porkers
17 Short Bus Smokers
18 Bite Me BBQ
19 Divine Smoke
20 B4BBQ
21 Big Herbs Smokin BBQ
22 CD's BBQ & More
23 Nard's Backyard BBQ
24 Backyard Smokers
25 Po Boys
26 Grillin and Chillin
27 Smokn' in the Pits


        Ribs:
1 Bare Bonz BBQ
2 Big Mo from Aho
3 Smoke This
4 Smokn' in the Pits
5 Butts and Breastts
6 Brittons BBQ
7 On The Spot BBQ
8 Divine Smoke
9 Neckbones
10 Blue Sky BBQ
11 Common Interest
12 Po Boys
13 B4BBQ
14 Nard's Backyard BBQ
15 Your Butt's On Fire
16 Mountain Magic Country B
17 Pickin' Porkers
18 Triple J BBQ
19 Stoke and Smoke
20 Big Herbs Smokin BBQ
21 Harmony in the Pit Cooks
22 Grillin and Chillin
23 Bar-T-Ranch Grill Team
24 CD's BBQ & More
25 Bite Me BBQ
26 Backyard Smokers
27 Short Bus Smokers



Pork:
1 Common Interest
2 Big Mo from Aho
3 Pickin' Porkers
4 Divine Smoke
5 Blue Sky BBQ
6 Your Butt's On Fire
7 Stoke and Smoke
8 Po Boys
9 Butts and Breastts
10 Smoke This
11 Neckbones
12 Bare Bonz BBQ
13 Mountain Magic Country B
14 Bite Me BBQ
15 Bar-T-Ranch Grill Team
16 Grillin and Chillin
17 Big Herbs Smokin BBQ
18 Nard's Backyard BBQ
19 On The Spot BBQ
20 B4BBQ
21 Short Bus Smokers
22 Brittons BBQ
23 Harmony in the Pit Cooks
24 Triple J BBQ
25 Smokn' in the Pits
26 Backyard Smokers
27 CD's BBQ & More


        Brisket:
1 Your Butt's On Fire
2 Divine Smoke
3 Butts and Breastts
4 Brittons BBQ
5 Po Boys
6 Blue Sky BBQ
7 Harmony in the Pit Cooks
8 Common Interest
9 Neckbones
10 Bite Me BBQ
11 Short Bus Smokers
12 Smoke This
13 Big Mo from Aho
14 Grillin and Chillin
15 Bare Bonz BBQ
16 Triple J BBQ
17 Pickin' Porkers
18 On The Spot BBQ
19 CD's BBQ & More
20 Big Herbs Smokin BBQ
21 B4BBQ
22 Mountain Magic Country B
23 Nard's Backyard BBQ
24 Stoke and Smoke
25 Backyard Smokers
26 Smokn' in the Pits
27 Bar-T-Ranch Grill Team


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 6, 2008)

Jack is a hell of a good guy and a hell of a good cook. Great to hear. Thanks Finster!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 7, 2008)

congrats, I know you were happy to see that chicken score!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 7, 2008)

Way to Go guys.  Thats a tough field of teams.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome job guys!!


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 7, 2008)

Congratulations to all those who got calls!!!!
Well done!


----------



## BigGQ (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks, everybody! I was going to let JackW lead with a response but he is probably busy preparing for Abbeville this weekend.

It was our weekend finally. We were both surprised and pleased. Cannot explain the feeling except to say it is a blessing to work with Common Interest. I will never forget our first KCBS GC.    

Wish Finney could have been with us. It would have made it even more special. He was one of the first ones we called to share the good news.

We are off to Abbeville, NC for the Blue and Hash Bash this weekend. Maybe we can get a winning streak going. 

Garland, aka BigGQ


----------

